# Myrtle Beach Tarpon or Red Fish



## ocryburino (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello! I will be making a trip to MB and wanted to know if anyone has any good recommendations for a guide that will take me out with a fly rod.

Thank you!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Murrells is a bit busy for fly fishing. No real flats and someone is gonna come blowing by you full speed. Tarpon do come through the menhaden pods off the beaches but Myrtle isn't a destination to go tarpon fishing. Try Little River and Georgetown. Don't know of any guides there personally.


----------



## voodoobunny (Jul 11, 2013)

Bumping this: Pawley's Island has guided kayak fishing, but it is oyster central and mostly bottom-fishing, and the first kayak guide I asked said that fly-fishing Pawley's is likely to come with a lot of cut sinking lines :/.

Good fishing though, in the summer if you're after redfish. The first trip I went on I caught all the biggest fish I had ever caught, including multiple decent reds. If you want reds, I would definitely recommend Pawley's Island, kayak fishing, and Black River guides. My first guided trip with them was the best birthday present I have ever gotten.


----------

